# Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.



## ZeXes (8. November 2018)

*Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Logitech hat die Gebete erhört und hat die MX518 neu aufgelegt. Altes Design mit neuer Technik.

Alle technischen Infos zur Maus gibts hier:
Logitech G MX518 Gaming Mouse

Wäre die Maus etwas für euch, wenn Sie nach Deutschland kommen sollte?

/edit: Die Maus kann bei AliExpress für aktuell 64,99$ gekauft werden

Logitech 2018 Neue Version MX518 Legendaeren Gaming Maus mit 16000 dpi Optische 400 IPS Klassische Fieber Ebene Maus Legende Reborn in Logitech 2018 Neue Version MX518 Legendaeren Gaming Maus mit 16000 dpi Optische 400 IPS Klassische Fieber Ebene Maus Legende Reborn aus Maeuse auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

/edit2: 

Golem hat bei Logitech angefragt:
https://www.golem.de/news/gaming-maus-logitech-bringt-die-mx518-legendary-1811-137632.html

Die Maus soll im Frühling 2019 auch in Europa und den USA erscheinen.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Nice 
da werden sich einige (auch mein Bruder) bestimmt ziemlich drüber freuen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Her damit!!! Dann brauche ich keine Angst mehr haben dass das Original irgendwann mal schlapp macht. Die G400 ist ja nicht schlecht, aber eher eine günstigere, weniger wertigere Version.

Edit
Nein!, was soll das? Warum das andere Design? Was spricht gegen das originale? Streicht das her damit. Ich denke nicht dass sie sich wie die echte anfühlen wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

OMG wie geil ist das denn.

Ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich nach zwei verschlissenen MX518ern einen halbwegs passenden Ersatz hatte (Steelseries rival 700 momentan).
Da muss ich mir ja fast ein, zwei neue 518er kaufen und auf die hohe Kante legen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Hast du auch erst später den Link angeklickt?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lelwani (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

naja alte maus mit anderer technik...

preis ?

hab im moment die 402 und die is eigentlich genauso, also extra deswegen die nochmal kaufen mit sicherheit nich auch wenn die alte 518 extrem gut war


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Nö wieso? ich war fix auf der Logitech-Seite und hab dann gepostet...?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Noch hält mein Original  aber wer weiß, was kommt ^^


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Die alte war mit Hochglanzlack und eher schwer. Diese hier scheint mir eher der G400 zu ähneln.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst. Und ein Logo oben in der Mitte das auf metallisch blank abgegriffelt ist will ich auch wieder haben!


----------



## cozma (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Cool, hatte in meiner "Laufbahn" 2 x die MX518 im Einsatz. 
Derzeit habe ich die G403, die ist ziemlich gut aber ich glaube so wie meine MX werd ich die nie lieben 
Ich war früher noch ziemlich heftig am Daddeln und einziger Schwachpunkt der MX waren damals die Mikroschalter und das Kabel
ansonsten für meine Hände der Inbegriff der Ergonomie


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst. Und ein Logo oben in der Mitte das auf metallisch blank abgegriffelt ist will ich auch wieder haben!


 Aber nicht mit den heutigen Logitech Mikroschaltern mit Schaltern aus hauchdünner Kupferfolie.


----------



## DataDino (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Die MX518 war eine Legende. Aber ich habe mich mittlerweile so an die Steelseries Rival gewöhnt und die Maus ist ebenfalls absolut top, das es mir wahrscheinlich an nichts fehlen wird, wenn ich den Refresh ignoriere.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Also die MX518 ist immer noch die Göttin, aber ich ahbe mich mittlerweile echt gut an die G502 gewöhnt. 
Desweiteren frage ich mich, ob es langt einfach ein auf alt getrimmtes Gehäuse auf aktualle Hardware (Sensoren etc) zu packen. Andere Mäuse sind der Haptik der MX518 ja schon recht nahe gekommen. 

Aber trotzdem wird die MX518 immer einen Platz in meinem Herzen haben. Meine erste echte "Gamer" Maus


----------



## Johnny05 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Endlich , darauf habe ich lange gewartet . Meine erste MX 518 war nach knapp 7 Jahren harter Belastung komplett durchgeritten . ich habe viele Mäuse durch die Bank getestet , keine konnte so richtig meinen Ansprüchen was Haptik und Qualität anging so richtig genügen . Sobald der Refresh da ist , wird direkt getestet , ob der gute Ruf der MX 518 auch bei der Neuauflage gerecht wird.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Supes (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich hoffe, die kommt zu uns! Und hat dann in Sachen Taster, Federn, etc. wirklich die Qualität von damals. 

Meine MX518 habe ich gefühlt schon immer. Ich glaube, die ich habe ich vor etwa 10 Jahren mit meinem ersten Selbstbau-PC gekauft. Funktioniert noch immer gut, nur manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Sensor nicht ganz das macht, was ich möchte. Und obwohl ich sie immer mal wieder zerlege und reinige sieht sie nicht mehr wirklich schön aus. Bei der G502 hatte ich schon ein paar Mal überlegt, wenn sie für nen knappen Fuffi im Angebot war, es dann aber doch nicht gemacht.

Wenn die Legendary was taugt, kaufe ich davon gleich eine Hand voll.


----------



## bastian123f (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Kenne ich zwar nicht, aber sieht geil aus. Kommt auf meine Liste


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Für Office gut geeignet, aber zum Zocken? Ne ne da fehlen doch so viele Tasten


----------



## Exception (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> OMG wie geil ist das denn.
> 
> Ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich nach zwei verschlissenen MX518ern einen halbwegs passenden Ersatz hatte (Steelseries rival 700 momentan).
> Da muss ich mir ja fast ein, zwei neue 518er kaufen und auf die hohe Kante legen.




Die Razer Deathadder Black Edition kommt der alten MX518 auch sehr sehr  nahe und hat den gleichen Sensor. Die verwende ich selber seit dem  ableben der MX518. 
Hab aber als Backup auch noch eine Steelseries Rival liegen, die ist allerdings etwas größer.

Die neue MX518 werde ich mir mal live ansehen bevor ich zuschlage. So richtig zünden die Emotionen nicht.


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Hm, jetzt noch ne Neuauflage der G9 und die Welt ist wieder ein Stück besser!


----------



## Cleriker (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Eine deathadder hatte ich auch kurze Zeit als Zweitgerät, hat aber allergisch auf LAN-Chipsfinger reagiert und ist nach einem zusätzlichen Sturz echt schnell verschieden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuma.san (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Hab meine alte MX 518 immer noch an meinem Zweitrechner dran. Ist zwar schon ganz schön durchgeritten, aber die tut ihren Dienst immer noch.
Wobei sich die Gummibeschichtung an der Seite echt schnell abgelöst hatte.

Hab jetzt am Hauptrechner eine Razer Basilisk, mit der ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Die Beleuchtung will ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Tukuman (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurÃ¼ck ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir ja fast ein, zwei neue 518er kaufen und auf die hohe Kante legen.



Hab ich 2009 gemacht, die erste läuft immer noch super und die zweite liegt seit 2009 im Schrank, hat damals bei Amazon 27,98€ gekostet


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Net schlecht.


----------



## Tukuman (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Die Batman Edition war billiger als die normale Ausführung und hat eine verbesserte Oberfläche, hab sie jetzt fast 10 Jahre in Gebrauch und die Oberfläche hat keine Macken, die normale Ausführung hatte ich vorher, die sah nach einem Jahr schon schlimmer aus


----------



## ParaEXE (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich hab hier noch 2x Logitech G5 Refresh von 2008 und eine Logitech G9x

Und noch 2x Logitech G15 Keyboard mit Klapp-Display

Einfach Klassiker die heute noch laufen.


----------



## ZeXes (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Golem hat bei Logitech angefragt:
Gaming-Maus: Logitech bringt die MX518 Legendary - Golem.de

Die Maus soll im Frühling 2019 auch in Europa und den USA erscheinen.


----------



## Jason1 (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich brauche diese Art Nostalgiegedusel nicht. 
Hatte vor Anno Tubak zwar selber eine MX518 und die war auch gut, aber rein von der Ergonomie her finde ich die weniger klobigen Mäuse aktuell viel besser, wobei das aber natürlich auf die eigene Handanatomie ankommt. Die MX518 war für mich jedenfalls nur _"ne Maus _die ich damals ohne Tränen in den Augen gegen was moderneres ersetzt hatte.


----------



## barmitzwa (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Verstehe nicht so richtig warum die als erstes in China kommt. War daddeln zur Zeit der ersten MX518 da schon so verbreitet, dass die sich erwartungsvoll auf den Reboot stürzen werden?

btw: 101g .. ganz vergessen wie schwer die war


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*



Jason1 schrieb:


> Ich brauche diese Art Nostalgiegedusel nicht.
> Hatte vor Anno Tubak zwar selber eine MX518 und die war auch gut, aber rein von der Ergonomie her finde ich die weniger klobigen Mäuse aktuell viel besser, wobei das aber natürlich auf die eigene Handanatomie ankommt. Die MX518 war für mich jedenfalls nur _"ne Maus _die ich damals ohne Tränen in den Augen gegen was moderneres ersetzt hatte.


Meine Hände sind so groß, dass ich wahrscheinlich 1 1/2 davon greifen könnte, aber dennoch liegt sie besser darin als alles andere seitdem. Die Microsoft Habu mit ihrem empfindlichen Auslösepunkt war aber auch cool.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Vielleicht gönn ich mir eine. Die mittlere Maustaste meiner Deathadder gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf, wobei sie sich vor 2 Wochen irgendwie wieder gefangen hat und jetzt wieder läuft. 
An meine alte Logitech G5 Maus erinnere ich mich noch gerne zurück, war ein Spitzengerät


----------



## Rage1988 (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich hatte die MX518 früher. Das war die beste Maus, die ich bisher hatte. Sie lag einfach perfekt in meiner Hand und hat ewig gehalten.
Wär echt toll, wenn die bei uns auch bei offiziellen Händlern verfügbar wäre.

AliExpress traue ich nicht. Nicht das man am Ende dann Chinaschrott bekommt.


----------



## Hacksplash (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Für den Fall das die Neuauflage in den Punkten Verarbeitung & Qualität die Orginale MX518 erreicht greif ich mit Sicherheit zu: nach knapp 13 Jahren hat sich meine (immernoch am Haupt-PC steckende) MX518 den Ruhestand wahrlich verdient


----------



## shootme55 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich fühle mit euch. Meine Lieblingsmaus ist und bleibt die Intelli Explorer 3.0, und als die jetzt neu aufgelegt wurde hab ich auch gleich 2 Stück bestellt.


----------



## Amigo (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Nett! Mit gutem Sensor sicher eine Überlegung. Meine alte 518 ging vor 4 Jahren ca. in den Müll... seit dem auf Zowie und sehr happy!


----------



## enux (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ich finde es interessant, dass diese Maus zur Legende wurde. Damals schon habe ich unaufhörlich nach der für mich besten Maus gesucht. Meistens war ich bei Logitech Kunde.
Aber die MX 518 fand ich so übel, dass ich sie nach wenigen Wochen verschenkt habe. Mein Exemplar war unterirdisch schlecht verarbeitet und der Cursor ist gesprungen wie ein Känguruh... Habe vermutlich ein Montagsmodell erwischt.

Heute bin ich mir der G305 so zufrieden, dass ich in dieser Form drei Varianten in gebrauch habe: Die genannte G305, die G203 und die G-Pro (privat, beruflich und Ersatz).


----------



## XeL (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Ihr werdet es kaum glauben aber ich benutz meine alte MX518 noch immer. Sie wird im Januar *9*! Jahre alt. (Republic of Gamers Edition) Klar klickt sie nichtmehr so schön wie am anfang und das Logo ist schon lange abgewetzt...aber leider gab es nie einen richtigen ersatz dafür.
 Tasten funktionieren noch immer alle und der Sensor ebenso. Sobald sie verfügbar ist in einem angenehmen preislichen Rahmen, werde ich sie mir wiederholen. Razor und Co haben mich nie wirklich 100%tig überzeugt.



MFG. XeL


----------



## Cleriker (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

War die ROG Variante nicht auf Basis der MX510? Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von der Unterseite machen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gadteman (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Sehr geil, ich hatte auch die mit dem silbrigen Look und den "Einschusslöchern" sehr sehr lange in Betrieb.
Leider waren die Mikrotaster irgendwann sehr unpräzise und die Gleitpads hatten sich unten gelöst.
Einmal hatte ich bei Ebay noch Ersatzgleitpads besorgt, war danach aber nie mehr die gleiche.
Wurde leider auch entsorgt und nutze schon knapp 6 Jahre eine Roccat Kone XTD, für mich auch eine sehr gute Maus.
Aber wenn die 518 noch einmal SO WIE ORIGINAL Daddelgrabsch easy glide Handschmeichler daherkommt, dann würde ich mir auch nochmal eine zulegen. Warum auch nicht


----------



## the_move (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

War eh die bisher (preis-/leistungstechnisch) beste Maus von Logitech...war bescheuert die Produktion einzustellen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Als die Produktion der ersten Serie damals auslief, konnte man die Restbestände bei den Händlern teilweise für 125 Euro erwerben. Das war echt übel.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Das war noch zu der Zeit, als (Logitech)-Mäuse robuste, kompakte Geräte waren und ohne einen Umfang LEDs, die regelrecht an Weihnachtsschmuck erinnern, auskamen.
Die G5 refresh war die beste Gaming-Maus, die ich jemals hatte, die refresh-Version der MX518 habe ich heute noch am Laptop hängen. Alles was danach kam, war im Prinzip nur noch mäßig verarbeiteter Plastikmüll.


----------



## big-maec (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Meine läuft immer noch. Habe die Maus damals hier im Forum über den Vorverkauf gekauft . So wars damals.


----------



## aimb0b (24. November 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Sehr nostalgisch ähnlich wie Razer Copperhead / Diamondback


----------



## Schori (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*

Hatte nie eine MX. Bin mit meiner G502 aber sehr zufrieden, auch meine G9x davor war super.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Die Legende ist zurück ! Die Logitech MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.*



> ... Wäre die Maus etwas für euch, wenn Sie nach Deutschland kommen sollte?...



Ich habe meine beiden MX518 Dauerläufer damals für ~35€  gekauft. Hätte ich Bedarf nach einem Ersatz, wäre es nach der spontanen 5min Suche vielleicht eine 42€ Logitech G502 Proteus.

Wegen dem "Legendenstatus" >70€ ?


----------

